

Show HN: Interview coaching for engineers - prassarkar
http://www.helloworldinterviews.com

======
prassarkar
We've had tremendous personal success using mock practice interviews to
prepare for technical interviews. We found that by simulating a real interview
situation, we felt more comfortable, confident and clear during the actual
interview.

We want to scale that. Our vision is to have qualified engineers around the
world helping and educating other engineers to land lucrative and challenging
tech jobs.

To iron out the kinks, we are offering the Group sessions for free for a
limited time. We also would like to hear your thoughts on how best we can help
engineers in the job search.

ps - We're looking for highly qualified engineers to coach promising
engineers. If you're interested, please contact us through
<http://www.helloworldinterviews.com/contact-us>

